# Double-wall construction



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I moved you to "Insulation" for better response, if you don't mind.

This will get you started, notice the gaps for convective loops; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/biggest-loser-fiberglass-insulation-90438/

Gary


----------

